

I review the 14-foot laptop from The Shack (nee RadioShack), or try to. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/08/07/radioshacks-14-foot-laptop-the-technologizer-review/

======
cperciva
From the article: _I’m not great at math, but RadioShack.com has a 14-inch
Toshiba laptop that weighs 5.8 pounds. A 14-foot laptop would be twelve times
the size of a 14-foot one, so it would presumably weigh about twelve times as
much. That means that the giant laptop weighed slightly under seventy pounds._

I'm hoping this is a joke, but I'm really not sure...

~~~
noonespecial
Saw that one too. Did a Charlie Brown sigh. I've filed educating people in
basic geometry right along with correcting people who misuse "begs the
question". Its in the folder marked _"training cats and other lost causes"_.

Also, please, _please_ , don't name it "THE SHACK". I feel dumb enough going
in there as it is now. "Hey, where are you headed...?" _cringe_

~~~
jibiki
It was obviously a joke. There is no way anyone could look at that massive
laptop and say, "wow, that weighs less than I do."

